# Free shipping on TireBuyer.com orders



## PostRelease (Jun 27, 2008)

*Free Shipping -*
TireBuyer.com is offering Free Shipping on all orders in July. Now you can get any tire or wheel in their massive inventory with no shipping charges. With distribution centers located across the country your order arrives quickly, sometimes even the next day. Check out TireBuyer.com for details on the current promotions.

Make sure to check out the advanced "Wheel Visualizer" where you don't have to imagine your car with the wheels and tires on it, you get to SEE IT!

*Other Specials -*
Make sure to keep checking the web site throughout the year. TireBuyer is continually offering different specials, discounts and promotions on many popular wheel and tire brands. From giving away plasma TV's and GPS units to various cash rebate programs, they are always coming up with new ways to reward their customers. 






*Share Your Product Opinions and Experiences -*
TireBuyer wants you to tell us what you think about the products we carry! Rate Your Tires... A prize package Could Be Yours!

Share your product evaluations and experiences with other consumers. Your thoughts will help TireBuyer provide fellow shoppers with real world product experience to guide smarter purchasing decisions.

Getting started is easy - simply click on the "Review" button on any product listing.


* 
About TireBuyer.com:* 
_Rapid, Free Delivery and Unsurpassed Product Selection: _With our own fleet of over 700 trucks, we run daily delivery routes out of our distribution centers to thousands of tire dealers across the country.

_Incredible 3D Visualization Technology: _TireBuyer.com offers state-of-the-art vehicle, wheel and tire modeling capability using our unique 3D visualizer.

_Extensive Qualified Dealer Network: _Rest assured that when you select a TireBuyer.com Dealer, you can trust them to handle your sale and installation in a professional manner.

_Product and Installation Pricing: _Each dealer publishes their installation fees so you can see exactly what your complete "out the door" price will be.

*Visit TireBuyer.com*

*Become a Fan on Facebook * 

*Follow** on Twitter *

*Watch on YouTube*



This PostRelease® is part of an advertiser-supported program that sponsors Nissan Forums. PostRelease® inserts relevant news and announcements as posts within forums that have signed up to be a part of the PostRelease® network. 

PostRelease.com | Contact PostRelease


----------

